# Ranger 900 or ranger crew 900 2014



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking at purchasing one in March 2014 besides room what would be the advantage of the crew to the single cab , power , maneuverability , getting stuck factor ? Looking for insite from people that have one , thanks will be used for deer hunting , we do get some mud when it rains . 

Thanks artys


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I have the 6 wheel all wheel drive and won't go back to 4 wheel. I can't help you on this one.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought a 2014 Ranger Crew a few months back but instead of spending the extra money on the go faster 900 I bought the 800 and put the extra money into the taller tires and wheels and a really nice roof you can stand on. We hunt river bottom land and so far have been blown away by the stuff it goes though with the bigger tires and wheels. I haven't been worried about being stuff all year and drive right past 4 wheel drive vehicles that get stuck. We love the extra room for hunting bags, guns or extra people . Only down side is you really need a full size lowboy to haul it right but with the reg cab ranger you still need a 12' trailer to haul it so might as well just have a nice trailer with brakes and not worry about it. turning radius kinda sucks but nothing you can work with, you may just have to back up once or twice. I guess if you might carry more then just 1 other person I would go crew but if you hunt with yourself and only one other the reg cab may be the way to go. We love our Crew , posting the photos of the tires I spoke of


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

900 over 800. They really designed the 900 to fix the problems with the 800. I am talking crews only here. Heres mine.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

I bought the Ranger 570 crew this year. I didn't have the money to get the big 800 or 900. I did put the bigger tires and a 2 inch lift on mine. Also spent the extra on a good roof with lights installed in the roof. I sold my 500 single cab to buy this one. If funds aren't a problem buy the 800 and spend the rest on accessories and bigger tires. As in Kevlar run flats. The next one I buy will be an 800.


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have any of you with the crews noticed how much dust is sucked into the seating area? Have you found a solution to that problem?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

BPTH143 said:


> Have any of you with the crews noticed how much dust is sucked into the seating area? Have you found a solution to that problem?


Try stuffing a pool noodle in the crack between the top and bottom of the rear seat. It helps a little.

As far as the crew vs single, IMO you will be much happier with the extra room in the long run.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Over heating problems ?*

Have any of you has issue's with it on the 800 or 900 and what is the difference looking at the specs the motors the same size? Is it the power steering or suspension that makes it a 900


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

We bought the 2013 800 Crew in August. Looked hard at the 900 and test-drove both. The 900 is snappier but the 800 gives you more than plenty. We added the ProBox Roof and front and rear windshields, really helps with dust and during colder weather. Our next add-on will be a lift kit and then maybe bigger tire/wheel package. Great vehicles for hauling four to five hunters to the duck blind. They say six passengers in a crew but more than two in front seat is very tight, unless maybe a kid or very small adult. Some people caution that the extended wheelbase is a problem sometimes in hilly terrain where these buggies will hang up in deep-narrow creek crossing but I use mine mostly on flat ground for waterfowl. Great in slick mud road conditions! -EJ


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

We have an 800 crew at our lease...whatever you get will beat walking...but as meant ironed the turning radius on the crew is horrible....not sure about the regular cab I have not driven one....but you can definitely feel the extra length of the crew when driving especially in turns with a little bit of speed


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel like I'm driving a limo through the brush in the 800 crew at our lease....if you don't mind 10 point turns there nice. Just depends how many times you actually haul more than 1 other person


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Ranger Crew *800*
Engine - 2 cylinder - 760cc - 40 hp
Wheelbase - 108"
Overall Dimensions - 145" x 60"
Weight - 1,495 lb
Payload Capacity - 1,750 lb

Ranger Crew *900*
Engine - 2 cylinder - 875cc - 60 hp
Wheelbase - 113"
Overall Dimensions - 148.5" x 61"
Weight - 1,571 lb
Payload Capacity - 1,750 lb


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Anybody else have the annoying problem of the fan constantly running on the crew. The cooling system must be too small. Very irritating.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

M16 said:


> Anybody else have the annoying problem of the fan constantly running on the crew. The cooling system must be too small. Very irritating.


I don't own one, but probably will be buying one soon.

However, I do know the fan runs electrically, not by belt, and operates with sensors and relays. I understand that the fan defaults to ON in the case of any defect like fan motor problems, defective or disconnected wiring, sensor, relay, etc., even air in the coolant lines, low coolant and such.

I would imagine that the fan shouldn't come on when the engine is cool and you just turn the turn the ignition switch to on without starting it. If it does come on, then something is probably wrong.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*best deal*

who has the best deal ? dealer wise , I have called a few places and prices are all over the place . best price so far for a 900 XP crew is in Alabama..


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

our crew fan is always blowin and goin...start it cold 10 minutes later the fan is on


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I am between a 6 wheeler and 900 crew...... Torn.... Like the 6 wheeler ability to go more places but love the extra room of the crew. 

Any other advantages/disadvantages I am missing???


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

artys - We shopped it pretty hard. Best deal we could find was at Hoffpauir in Goldthwait. 

I live in Seadrift and had a business appointment in Austin. They delivered it to Cabela's parking lot in Buda at no charge.

Mancuso south of Houston had a very good price as well but with the add-ons we chose Hoffpauir beat them, plus the free delivery saving me another about 2.5 hours additional round trip was very nice.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

artys only said:


> who has the best deal ? dealer wise , I have called a few places and prices are all over the place . best price so far for a 900 XP crew is in Alabama..


Hoffpauier in Goldthwaite, TX. Call Billy Deeds. I drove mine out for $700 less than the price my older brother was quoted for the same Ranger by 2 dealers in Houston. Hoffpauier will deliver. I met them in Buckholtz, Tx to pick mine up.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

JDubya said:


> our crew fan is always blowin and goin...start it cold 10 minutes later the fan is on


The cooling system must be too small. Even in cold weather the fan is constantly going. Had it checked and they said that is normal.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

JDubya said:


> I feel like I'm driving a limo through the brush in the 800 crew at our lease....if you don't mind 10 point turns there nice. Just depends how many times you actually haul more than 1 other person


Only complaint I have. I "thought" I'd be carrying around the family but 99 percent it's just me. If I was to do it again of get the 2 seater.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Best Price*

Pro Power Sports in Conroe


----------



## rm159 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have had very bad luck with my 800 ranger crew. It turned a year old in sept. It has been in the shop 9 times. It's in the shop now and has been there since oct1. It kept over heating. They couldn't figure out why so they assumed it was a defective head. They replaced it and it overheated again. We haven't been able to use our machine since early june. It's getting to the point that I'm looking into hiring a lawyer that specializes in lemon law.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm very happy with the 800 Crew. Yes it's longer but that's why I bought it...for the extra seating.

What EJ said about where to buy one. They saved me $1500 bucks.

TH


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

The belt driven utv's aren't woth a hoot in water. They are ok in thick mud but not so good in soupy mud. Once the belt gets wet it is going to slip. More noticeable if trying to go up a creek bank after crossing the creek. We got the Kubota crew 1100 Diesel because it has a real transmission and no belt to deal with. It's a work horse with more power than what You will need. Also the Diesel wont give you the problems that ethanol in gas will after it sits for a while. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a 2013 900 XP (not a crew) I can carry (4) in it with no problems 
I looked hard at the crew it wouldn't work for me .. Polaris is the way to go for sure ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

